# Spare Ribs On My Smoker



## Scott Whaley (Jun 4, 2021)

I have been converting my smoker over to gas for the last few weeks.   I finally got it done & decided to smoke some ribs.  I used the gas fixtures & controls from an old gas grill.  I can keep the temperature steady now & only have to use a few pieces of hickory for flavor.   Here is the before photo & after being smoked for just over 2 hours.  I then wrap them in foil & cook for a couple hours or so longer.  Photos are taken with my phone camera.   No CC necessary.


----------



## nokk (Jun 4, 2021)

that looks horrible.  box it up and send it to me and i'll kindly dispose of it for you.  you should throw in some beer too to make up from the inconvenience.  😉


----------



## Scott Whaley (Jun 4, 2021)

I just checked them & they still need to cook another hour.  Man, am I getting hungry.


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 4, 2021)

I bought an electric smoker a couple years ago that works well. Looks like a small refrigerator and holds 40lbs of meat. I fill it up and freeze the exrtra.


----------



## RowdyRay (Jun 4, 2021)

Awesome. Let us know how they turned out. 

Been smoking meats for many years and have several units for specific reasons. Ribs aren't bad over wood. 5-6 hours. But, certain sausages and butts can take much longer. Gas or electric keeps things constant. Alarms on thermos even allow you to nap on long overnight smokes. I've even finished things in the oven.  Don't tell anyone! Smoking snobs may disagree. Screw them, if you're happy with the results. Lol.

If you want or need any rubs, sauces, marinades or sausage recipes, just ask. I have tons!


----------



## Warhorse (Jun 4, 2021)

Looking good Scott!

What temperature are you maintaining there?


----------



## Scott Whaley (Jun 4, 2021)

RowdyRay said:


> Awesome. Let us know how they turned out.
> 
> Been smoking meats for many years and have several units for specific reasons. Ribs aren't bad over wood. 5-6 hours. But, certain sausages and butts can take much longer. Gas or electric keeps things constant. Alarms on thermos even allow you to nap on long overnight smokes. I've even finished things in the oven.  Don't tell anyone! Smoking snobs may disagree. Screw them, if you're happy with the results. Lol.
> 
> If you want or need any rubs, sauces, marinades or sausage recipes, just ask. I have tons!


Thanks.  I'll keep you in mind for some of the recipes.   I have always cooked my ribs with hickory & charcoal.   Today was the 1st time I used gas to regulate the temp.. I use an Inkbird to monitor the temp..  Bluetooth is great.

By the way.   They were fantastic.  Really moist.


----------



## Scott Whaley (Jun 4, 2021)

Warhorse said:


> Looking good Scott!
> 
> What temperature are you maintaining there?


I like to cook my ribs between 225 & 250.  It usually takes 5 to 6 hours.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jun 4, 2021)

nokk said:


> that looks horrible.  box it up and send it to me and i'll kindly dispose of it for you.  you should throw in some beer too to make up from the inconvenience.  😉


NO NOKK, DON'T DO IT, you're too young! I've lived a full life, let me have them ..... and the beer ...  and icy cold.


----------



## Scott Whaley (Jun 4, 2021)

I'll let you two fight it out.   I'll just sit back and watch while eating my ribs.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jun 4, 2021)

I started with a wood box smoker in Texas but the baby sitting was too much so I switched to an electric. A nice blend of hickory and apple wood at around 250 deg. is what I generally cook @, depending. I also inject with tequila ... myself that is.


----------



## Scott Whaley (Jun 4, 2021)

This is my smoker before I converted it to gas.  A Friend of ours has an annual crab boil & I cook ribs too.


----------



## weepete (Jun 5, 2021)

Wow! That looks awesome.....

I must admit that I'm a purist, so charcoal only for me. In the UK it's very difficult to get proper BBQ and we have different cuts of meat. I've got a big offset smoker and grill in my garden, it's a delight to do a 8hr smoke with a full bone in shoulder of pork! I'd love to get a dry rub recipe and some tips on brisket? That's not something we've traditionally done in the UK and our brisket cut is different, but thankfully my butcher is really good so will do me their best, plus their meat is fantastic because they dry age.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 5, 2021)

Looks great. I love to eat them but have zero idea how to cook. I'm not allowed around a stove, grill, or appliance after the last situation.


----------



## Scott Whaley (Jun 5, 2021)

More information please.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jun 5, 2021)

Scott Whaley said:


> This is my smoker before I converted it to gas.  A Friend of ours has an annual crab boil & I cook ribs too.


Nice smoker and it looks to be well seasoned.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jun 5, 2021)

weepete said:


> Wow! That looks awesome.....
> 
> I must admit that I'm a purist, so charcoal only for me. In the UK it's very difficult to get proper BBQ and we have different cuts of meat. I've got a big offset smoker and grill in my garden, it's a delight to do a 8hr smoke with a full bone in shoulder of pork! I'd love to get a dry rub recipe and some tips on brisket? That's not something we've traditionally done in the UK and our brisket cut is different, but thankfully my butcher is really good so will do me their best, plus their meat is fantastic because they dry age.


If I recall, Aaron Franklin has the title for best brisket in Texas or used to anyway. He did receive the James Beard Award so that says a lot. I've eaten at his restaurant and the man can smoke a brisket. Here's a link to one of his recipes:








						Aaron Franklin Brisket Recipe — Step-by-Step With Videos to Follow
					

Here's a simple step-by-step guide for the world-famous, salt and black paper, pink butcher paper wrapped Aaron Franklin Brisket Recipe.




					www.foodfirefriends.com


----------



## Scott Whaley (Jun 5, 2021)

I'm not a big fan of brisket.   It tends to be too dry for me.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jun 5, 2021)

Scott Whaley said:


> I'm not a big fan of brisket.   It tends to be too dry for me.


It can be difficult to cook just right, it's not easy and takes a lot of practice to get it right consistently so I understand how you feel, been there. It really can be a big waste of time and money if you botch it.


----------



## Scott Whaley (Jun 5, 2021)

I've never cooked one.  Might give it a try.


----------



## weepete (Jun 6, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> If I recall, Aaron Franklin has the title for best brisket in Texas or used to anyway. He did receive the James Beard Award so that says a lot. I've eaten at his restaurant and the man can smoke a brisket. Here's a link to one of his recipes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one, thanks! That looks really excellent and I can tell I'm going to have to buy one of his books now!


----------



## Space Face (Jun 6, 2021)

weepete said:


> Nice one, thanks! That looks really excellent and I can tell I'm going to have to buy one of his books now!


Yeah, brisket is ace.


----------



## dascrow (Jun 6, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> If I recall, Aaron Franklin has the title for best brisket in Texas or used to anyway. He did receive the James Beard Award so that says a lot. I've eaten at his restaurant and the man can smoke a brisket. Here's a link to one of his recipes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We use to buy Franklins BBQ for the office every few months as a treat for all of our guys.  It's amazing!  

Worth the wait in line and the price!


----------



## K9Kirk (Jun 6, 2021)

dascrow said:


> We use to buy Franklins BBQ for the office every few months as a treat for all of our guys.  It's amazing!
> 
> Worth the wait in line and the price!


I waited in line for an hour and a half one day and what also made it worthwhile (other than the food) was a waitress brought cold beer and other drinks to everyone waiting in the parking lot. That was a first for me and it made the experience even more memorable.


----------



## ntz (Jun 6, 2021)

very cool story and great photos with priceless photographic value .. and the ribs seem yummy too .. perhaps I need to reread that post about the forum upgrade .. I have certainly missed there something related to the upgraded purpose and focus of this forum ..


----------



## weepete (Jun 6, 2021)

Space Face said:


> Yeah, brisket is ace.


Yeah mate, I do love a bit of proper BBQ'ed meat. I've spent the last couple of years trying to nail pulled pork. It's difficult to get the American cuts here, so I just get a full, bone in shoulder from the butcher and BBQ the entire joint. I'm happy with my recipe for that, and I've not had anything close in the UK, though there's probably a few guys who can do it better than me. Packer cut brisket is the next big challenge, so need to see if I can get that just holding texture but keep the moisture in.


----------



## RowdyRay (Jun 7, 2021)

Scott Whaley said:


> Thanks.  I'll keep you in mind for some of the recipes.   I have always cooked my ribs with hickory & charcoal.   Today was the 1st time I used gas to regulate the temp.. I use an Inkbird to monitor the temp..  Bluetooth is great.
> 
> By the way.   They were fantastic.  Really moist.


Glad they turned out. Yep, bluetooth is awesome. But, I do have a Thermopen to keep the remotes honest. 


Scott Whaley said:


> This is my smoker before I converted it to gas.  A Friend of ours has an annual crab boil & I cook ribs too.


That's a nice smoker. Would love to own one but, just can't justify it. Overkill for what we do. It started with a need to learn how to smoke sausage using our venison (instead of paying someone else) and branched out into personal use. Ribs, pulled pork, etc....


----------



## jeffashman (Jun 19, 2021)

Nice smoker. My goto trick, since I don't own a smoker, is to soak wood chips, then put them in a pan on one side of the gas grill and turn the burner on under the pan, and then put the meat on the other side. It's worked very well. I have a pic somewhere. I'll update my comment if I can find it.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jun 19, 2021)

jeffashman said:


> Nice smoker. My goto trick, since I don't own a smoker, is to soak wood chips, then put them in a pan on one side of the gas grill and turn the burner on under the pan, and then put the meat on the other side. It's worked very well. I have a pic somewhere. I'll update my comment if I can find it.


I've done that on my gas grill, too, and it gave the meat a nice smoke flavor ... but no smoke ring.


----------



## Warhorse (Jun 20, 2021)

jeffashman said:


> Nice smoker. My goto trick, since I don't own a smoker, is to soak wood chips, then put them in a pan on one side of the gas grill and turn the burner on under the pan, and then put the meat on the other side. It's worked very well. I have a pic somewhere. I'll update my comment if I can find it.


Coming from a Texan, isn't that sacrilege?


----------



## jeffashman (Jun 20, 2021)

Warhorse said:


> Coming from a Texan, isn't that sacrilege?


Sacrilege is in not trying to improvise and doing without. 🤠 Some day I'll get a smoker instead of a lens...


----------



## jeffashman (Jun 20, 2021)

Ok, so here was the results of my first attempt at smoking using a gas grill. It turned out incredible, and I was very pleased with myself. I used mesquite for the wood, because, well, it's Texas. 8 hours at 200F.


SmokedBrisket20110619 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr


----------



## Warhorse (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## weepete (Jun 25, 2021)

@K9Kirk 

Thanks for the reccomendation mate, my dad got himself a new BBQ recently and expressed an interest, I looked up the Aaron Franklin books and got him them for father's day (along with a few useful BBQ things). I raved about him so much my Mrs got me his book on smoking meat too. Absolutley love it, this guy is right up my street, pretty much read it from cover to cover already and his approach is right up my street! So thanks again for the reccomendation!


----------



## K9Kirk (Jun 26, 2021)

weepete said:


> @K9Kirk
> 
> Thanks for the reccomendation mate, my dad got himself a new BBQ recently and expressed an interest, I looked up the Aaron Franklin books and got him them for father's day (along with a few useful BBQ things). I raved about him so much my Mrs got me his book on smoking meat too. Absolutley love it, this guy is right up my street, pretty much read it from cover to cover already and his approach is right up my street! So thanks again for the reccomendation!


You're most welcome, bud. If you ever get to Austin, Tx. you know where you'll have to go for b-b-que. I hope the books turn out to be worthwhile, happy smoking!


----------



## jeffashman (Jun 27, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> If I recall, Aaron Franklin has the title for best brisket in Texas or used to anyway. He did receive the James Beard Award so that says a lot. I've eaten at his restaurant and the man can smoke a brisket. Here's a link to one of his recipes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My son is down in Austin, and I told him to go stand in line for me and bring some Franklin's back...


----------



## Mike Drone (Jun 27, 2021)

While I was grilling steaks a few minutes ago, I thought to myself that I should go buy a smoker tomorrow.


----------



## Warhorse (Jun 28, 2021)

Mike Drone said:


> While I was grilling steaks a few minutes ago, I thought to myself that I should go buy a smoker tomorrow.


Are you thinking electric, or charcoal?


----------



## ntz (Jun 28, 2021)

this makes me sad ... , thread with probably the ugliest photos here on the photography forum gets the most attendance and attention ..


----------



## RacePhoto (Jun 28, 2021)

Hey this is a photo forum? 🤫 (just a joke, really) Great thread and I am enjoying reading all the smoker comments. Making me hungry and it's only 8:20AM. But no matter how difficult it is to photograph through smoke, the photos are really nice to see.

I have a charcoal smoker, little box with shelves. I've considered electric and wondered about how much gas I'd use, doing something for six hours. I'm getting at... nothing is "perfect". I like the flavor of charcoal best, but I also have a gas grill, which is also very good for some foods and with a pan using wood chips, gets very nice and convenient. Electric?

Then there's the other answer for smoking, grilling or nearly everything. The Weber Kettle Grill. This is my Thanksgiving turkey last year. Smoked, not baked or grilled. And might I share the secret of smokers and BBQ? Sloooooow Cooking. 🤤 I started early in the afternoon. Cooked with the lid on and adding coals, and soaked wood chips, trough the sides. Big drip pan...


----------



## K9Kirk (Jun 28, 2021)

ntz said:


> this makes me sad ... , thread with probably the ugliest photos here on the photography forum gets the most attendance and attention ..


Throw some food on a grill or smoker and take a snap shot, it doesn't have to be a great shot, us guys just love to talk about b-b-que.
 🪵🥩


----------



## ntz (Jun 28, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> Throw some food on a grill or smoker and take a snap shot, it doesn't have to be a great shot, us guys just love to talk about b-b-que.
> 🪵🥩


my dearest Kirk  ... I am on diet because I'm fourty and I will have to make an another (3rd) notch on the belt (I hope you understand  what I mean, if not, there's some language barrier) this year in November so I have to be in top fitness at least next 15 years .. So no grill for me, no beers for me, basically not anything yummy and tasty .. I eat only what rabbits eat and I have to run like them too ..

ps. we have a great grill on our countryhouse, and strong grill tradition too .. charcoal or wood ..


----------



## Mike Drone (Jun 28, 2021)

Warhorse said:


> Are you thinking electric, or charcoal?


Charcoal, mesquite.


----------



## Warhorse (Jun 28, 2021)

Mike Drone said:


> Charcoal, mesquite.


My favorite way to smoke is on a large Weber Smokey Mountain bullet style smoker. When I am feeling lazy a Masterbuilt electric gets the job done.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jun 28, 2021)

ntz said:


> my dearest Kirk  ... I am on diet because I'm fourty and I will have to make an another (3rd) notch on the belt (I hope you understand  what I mean, if not, there's some language barrier) this year in November so I have to be in top fitness at least next 15 years .. So no grill for me, no beers for me, basically not anything yummy and tasty .. I eat only what rabbits eat and I have to run like them too ..
> 
> ps. we have a great grill on our countryhouse, and strong grill tradition too .. charcoal or wood ..


Ha, didn't expect it to go there but since it did, I'm 61, 40 lbs. overweight, and type 2 diabetic with neuropathy so I'm one step ahead of you. With my diet I allow myself a little of the things I like like beer or sweets (in strict moderation) that can hurt me and I exercise hard on my bike. I pedal hard, breath hard, sweat a lot and my muscles burn. Sounds like fun, eh?! That way I burn off any bad calories before they can store as fat. The 'new diet logic' is to allow yourself a little of what you like so that you don't end up binge eating when your body can't take not having what it craves anymore, or I should say, the things you like. So far I've lost 10 lbs. in the last month and still going strong. 30 more lbs. to go and I'll be where I want/need to be. Maybe it's a diet you would like if it worked for you. Get yourself some good b-b-que and a nice cold beer.  GL, be well.


----------



## Scott Whaley (Jun 28, 2021)

I just purchased 6 racks of spare ribs to cook this weekend.   We have an annual 4th of July outing in our subdivision.   Can't wait to fire up my gas smoker again.


----------



## RowdyRay (Jun 29, 2021)

Mike Drone said:


> Charcoal, mesquite.


Look at Oklahoma Joe's Longhorn. Very nice set up. 

My son has a Char-griller. But, an early version. Twice as thick as what you'll find now. We've completely redid it and with a few cheap modifications can easily go from grill to smoker. He loves it.


----------



## RowdyRay (Jun 29, 2021)

ntz said:


> this makes me sad ... , thread with probably the ugliest photos here on the photography forum gets the most attendance and attention ..


A quick cell shot to prove you made it. Dig in! Sad, but true. Lol.


----------



## Scott Whaley (Jun 29, 2021)

RowdyRay said:


> A quick cell shot to prove you made it. Dig in! Sad, but true. Lol.


Just goes to show people like to eat.


----------

